# Whats your P's favorite food?



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

I think my caribes like smelt the best... they frenzy over it the most... i also feed em shrimp and nightcrawlers which they like, but not as much

What do your P's like the best?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

Big earthworms. My spilo just cuts them into pieces and eats worm after worm until he's about to burst.


----------



## Piranhaguy07 (Nov 30, 2003)

my red bellies liked smelt and shrimp the most :nod:


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

mine love shrimp and bloodworms


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

bloodworms and krill.......Mollies are their favorite but that's just a treat


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Smelt. I hope to get them on crayfish when they're about 7 inches. f*cking crayfish...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im blessed with fish that arent picky so anything i toss in there is their favorite


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

lotsa people are saying their P's fav. is Smelt.....where do u get it???? I only know of the canned stuff and that can't b good for P's.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> im blessed with fish that arent picky so anything i toss in there is their favorite


 Yea.. same here!!

They get Krill, Smelts, shrimp, catfish, clams, and feeders (once in a while) and they love it ALL

scallops was the only thing they didn't go for, and they made a hell of a mess


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> lotsa people are saying their P's fav. is Smelt.....where do u get it???? I only know of the canned stuff and that can't b good for P's.


 i think you might be able to get it from a butcher

livein in the LBC you could probably go catch some at the beach and have a good day of fishin

but if you like me i feed my stooges better than i feed myself and i wouldn't give em sh*t i catch around the waters here








its to dirty

dam i wanna go fish now


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Smelt. I hope to get them on crayfish when they're about 7 inches. f*cking crayfish...


 ok twitch, me and you are going on a quest to whipe out every crayfish on earth









the smelt i bought was in a big bag in my supermarkets seafood freezer...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Mine will eat anything I throw in the tank.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

my elong loves his catfish fillets


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

my reds love the catfish fillet


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> lotsa people are saying their P's fav. is Smelt.....where do u get it???? I only know of the canned stuff and that can't b good for P's.


 I get mine in the frozen seafood section. Not really sure what kind of stuff you find in the west coast frozen food section, but I'd bet a GOOD store can get it for you if they don't allready have it....

Nightcrawlers are also a FAV. of my guys!! They will eat worm after worm!! Now I gotta go get them some!! haven't had them in a couple weeks for them...

:turns and appoligises to fish:


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Shrimps/Beef heart for my badboys


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

prawns,whitebait,mussels,cockles and GOLDFISH.ooops did i say goldfish ?? forget that one


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

my reds frenzy over anything that goes in the tank heres a list from most favourite to least: 
1. worms
2. krill
3. feeders
4.bloodworm
5.beefheart
6.smelt 
7.cod

i think this is a sutable diet what you guys think.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

carisma02uk said:


> my reds frenzy over anything that goes in the tank heres a list from most favourite to least:
> 1. worms
> 2. krill
> 3. feeders
> ...


 hell yea


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Cubes of Frozen beefeart , they hit the water so hard for them


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

shrimp,beefheart,cod,mussles, & the odd bit of fresh chicken! (but not at the same time!)

does anyone know where I can get smelt in the UK?


----------



## Shoe_465 (Aug 21, 2004)

I feed my RBP smelt which i get from a local fish store (mom and pop shop) he orders me fishermans bait smelt whole frozen. pretty good size also i feed them feeders once in awhile. haven't tried anything else yet thought


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Daywalker said:


> shrimp,beefheart,cod,mussles, & the odd bit of fresh chicken! (but not at the same time!)
> 
> does anyone know where I can get smelt in the UK?


 Try china town, I guarantee you can get it there


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

my p's love shrimp and go crazy whenever i feed them


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Daywalker said:
> 
> 
> > shrimp,beefheart,cod,mussles, & the odd bit of fresh chicken! (but not at the same time!)
> ...


 thanks elTwitcho will give it a try


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Mine loves catfish fillet and feeders the most.... But hardly ever gets fed feeders


----------



## Piranha_Mafia (Sep 23, 2004)

Pellets, they go crazy and start lunging to the top of the tank to grab a mouthful. An odd behavior that I have had the pleasure of observing with my piranhas is that the dominant Alpha P will always defend his part of the tank full of pellets from intruders, only when he finish his fill that he leaves rest on his territory to the entire shoal.


----------



## khusted (Jun 25, 2004)

Ken's Premium Soft & Moist with Krill - Pellet

they love that stuff...and $27 for 5 lbs it's pretty cheap too


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

My spilos are nuts about mealworms and my pygos are nuts about anything I feed them


----------



## Mafioso (Aug 4, 2004)

My rbp likes shrimp the most he dont eat worms to much though and feeders every 2 weeks ive had the most success with those.


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

MY Spilo 's crazy about shrimps ,he allmost jumps out of the water when I hold them in my hands before droppin' them in the tank

greetzz


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Shrimp! It's been their staple for more than two years, but they still go apeshit when they get it...


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Hmmmmmmz.....

Nightcrawlers.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Mine go crazy when I put in raw chicken. They don't have it very often though.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

mine love shrimp and earth worms, go mad whenever either are dropped in the tank and will just eat and eat and eat!


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Live bluegill :nod:


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Earth Worms and Frozen beefeart Cubes gone in 5 secondes.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Smelt the best.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

African tiger shrimp


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Shrimp :nod: 
My Manny doesn't accept anything else (except live fish), but my Reds eat just about anything I throw in their tank. But shrimp's their absolute favorite.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

pygos= krill, cichlid carnivore sticks.

rhom= black neon tetras


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

my red loves to eat his tankmates (2reds,2terns anda piraya) so know he is by himself and he loves krill,squid,brinshrimp,smelt,beefheart

my rhom love anything you put in the tank krill,squid,brinshrimp,smelt,beefheart


----------



## kamath (Feb 11, 2005)

redbellypacu said:


> my red loves to eat his tankmates (2reds,2terns anda piraya) so know he is by himself and he loves krill,squid,brinshrimp,smelt,beefheart
> 
> my rhom love anything you put in the tank krill,squid,brinshrimp,smelt,beefheart
> [snapback]895218[/snapback]​












Yep, one of my red bellies loved to eat his tank mates! Friggin' cannibal. Once I sold him, the others (three) i had left have gotten along very well since. They love anything I put in the tank. I give them a good variety usually something different every day. Every sunday its feeders and they seem to like live bait the best. 
Hey, its also fun to watch them go nuts with all my friends over on sundays!


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

My 9 rbp's will eat anything but i usually feed them tilapia filet.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

for finding smelt, if its a bait fish, what about trying a baitshop, or a gas station that sells bait. im gonna go check the chevron tomorrow


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

Look into the market scene...Mine has just over a lb of smelt under $2 bucks


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Fav food for mine are huge chunks of beefheart or prawns.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

I couldn't tell you what my Ps favourite food is because my Piranha's have never told me.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

My p's favorite......

http://www.moviewavs.com/cgi-bin/mp3s.cgi?...Gump=shrimp.mp3


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

My red bellys LOVE walleye -- - -- and so do I


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Raw Shrimp


----------



## jiaguy (Jan 28, 2005)

I kept my aby rbp's with chichlids that where slightly bigger they learned to fight oer food quick but they seem to still love brine shrimp for some reason, they ea the entire frozen chunks right off the spoon i drop it into the water with.


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

I feed mine shrimp and just started with tilapia, and they love both. I'll also throw in a few crayfish once in a while, and after they eat them, their colours are amazing!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Krill !


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Beefheart and Halibut!!!


----------



## innocentlee666 (Feb 20, 2005)

mine red belly's love pinky's n beefheart never tryed them on smelt but i have had them eating whitebait before they seemed to like that too


----------



## oscarman77 (Oct 16, 2004)

this is a picture of my 30gal feeder tank! it's been treated verociously


----------



## Richy84 (Jan 1, 2005)

khusted said:


> Ken's Premium Soft & Moist with Krill - Pellet
> 
> they love that stuff...and $27 for 5 lbs it's pretty cheap too
> [snapback]680652[/snapback]​


That is on hell of a bargain, where do you get it?


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Superworms.....they love the things. Feeding frezy craziness!!!!


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Richy84 said:


> khusted said:
> 
> 
> > Ken's Premium Soft & Moist with Krill - Pellet
> ...


i did a search and found the product...find it here....
Ken's Pellets

I may be trying some soon, too. Sounds appealing.


----------



## Richy84 (Jan 1, 2005)

cooldudectd said:


> Richy84 said:
> 
> 
> > khusted said:
> ...


perfect, thanks man.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

bloodworms and shrimp they are only 2" long....


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

My Red-Belly's favorite food is mollies! But those are just occasional treats!

He also seems to really like shrimp with the shell, he is vicious when I drop that in. He seems to have gotten much more red since I started feeding him shrimp.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

raw and freeze dried shrimp easily...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

whitebait


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

mine love peas.


----------

